# R/O's losing their ticket.



## Gareth Jones (Jul 13, 2007)

I wonder if anyone has heard of any R/o's having their tickets taken off them ?
I know of only one - he was serving on an H24 ship with 3 R/O's and after a bad spell of drunkeness and fighting aboard the ship, and trouble with the police in every port, he eventually jumped ship in Canada. She sailed back with just the two R/O's.
He was eventually returned to the U.K. and had his authority to operate removed by the G.P.O. this was a permanent removal he could not get it back ever.


----------



## M29 (Apr 20, 2007)

Hi
Seems odd he had his authority to operate removed. Normally this was for severe infringment of radio regulations etc. Seems this guy got drunk and caused trouble so would expect him to get the sack from shipping or radio company. Was he found drunk on duty perhaps or not keeping his watch, this would be an infringement of safety at sea and may warrant removing his authority to operate.

Best wishes

Alan


----------

